# Weather for Halloween



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not worrying about it. I'm also not putting any stock in the weather predictions for a date 2 weeks away. lol Living in Ohio we're used to the not so great weather, so whatever comes that day, we will handle it.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The first half of the month was beautiful. The long range through the 31st looks crappy. Cold, wet, etc. So hoping we don't get rained out again like we did last year. I'll be happy with 3 dry hours on the 31st. As Shadowbat said, no sense putting too much stock in it this early. Last year it changed almost daily right up until the date.


----------



## threeyoda (Oct 2, 2013)

We're in a nice drought up here outside of New York City, and it looks to continue through Thanksgiving and into November. But it's also looking pretty cold, they're saying lows in the 30s right now.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

It looks like it'll be clear with a high of 78 and a low of 61 for our party on the 26th. I just wish the winter fog would come early, it'd save me a lot of trouble with fog machines and chillers. 

Weather is something that I remember from years ago when I lived in the Midwest. What they call weather here doesn't even compare. The local weatherman's job is to report on the weather that happens to other people.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Bite me you guys it was 90 here today !


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here in central Florida it looks like near 80 degree daytime temps which usually means mid-70s nighttime temps with clear skies. I think God must like us here.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> The weather outlook for October is rather bleak. It's supposed to rain here for the next seven days. I was planning on setting up on Monday, looks like that isn't gonna happen.
> 
> We got lucky last year; I hope our luck can hold. I lightly weather proofed my headstones but they cannot handle prolonged exposure to water......UGH!


Home Depot has stuff called Never Wet.....supposed to be a multi-surface weather proofer.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I wish I lived where some of you guys live. I live in Oregon, and almost every year it's like a friggin' hurricane on Halloween.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Lots of wind and rain right now and for the next week... this suuuucckkk!


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to wish everyone good weather this year . No big damaging wind . Bad wind last year in michigan but still thinking of you haunters on the north east coast when you had to deal with SANDY Last year at halloween time. **** luck Every one. !!!!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Droughtlike conditions up in North Jersey? Did you not get enough surplus rain earlier this year like we did here in South Jersey? By the end of July, parts of South Jersey had received nearly two years worth of rain since January. I'm quite happy that the back half of my back yard has ceased being a swamp.

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed, however. Sure everyone remembers the hurricane that nailed us last year, but they forget the year before we got hammered by a snow storm two days before Halloween as well. I'm hoping we don't have a threepeat of bad freak weather, because with my luck, the state will be ravaged by a tornado supercluster.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

DavyKnoles said:


> Here in central Florida it looks like near 80 degree daytime temps which usually means mid-70s nighttime temps with clear skies. I think God must like us here.


That's until the weather gets "Interesting".


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

We have been having pretty nice weather here for the last few weeks...its got me worried.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I have no idea what is going on. It says no rain, but then we get rain. Otherwise it has way too nice around here. I'm really praying for decent weather this year, but I'm afraid we are due for a big storm again.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our forecast for the next two weeks looks like crap, including clouds rain and even some snow almost daily! Halloween is calling for a high of only 44 with lows in the 30's and rain/snow mix. This will SUCK and mean two years in a row we will scrap our plans.


----------



## rmwitch (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm glad to hear it's not just me having bad luck with the weather! I thought GOD hated me!!!! At least I'm not alone. For the last 4 years, I've spend two months each year setting up my yard (1 acre) from September to Halloween, only to have God send his fury to try to destroy all my efforts! Right now my yard is so wet that the people will have to wear boots in order to see everything AND they are calling for MORE rain. When will I (we) get a break???


----------



## prinkjold (Oct 19, 2013)

The first half of the month was beautiful. The long range through the 31st looks crappy. Cold, wet, etc. So hoping we don't get rained out again like we did last year. I'll be happy with 3 dry hours on the 31st. As Shadowbat said, no sense putting too much stock in it this early. Last year it changed almost daily right up until the date.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

We have rain scheduled for the next five days. I barely have anything on the porch and haven't started on the yard yet. I can handle some light rain, just don't want any high winds.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

It's hard for me to get much accomplished during the week due to work schedule but Mother Nature wasn't going to be nice enough to let me do any catch up over the weekend. My forecast calls for "breezy" through Thursday. Stepping outside I think the term windy is more appropriate. Rain everyday till next Tuesday but not to fret, it returns Wednesday. A little snow/ice is thrown in the mix approaching Halloween too. Ugh...can't we ever get a break? It's been so cloudy and gloomy for over a week now it's hard to even push myself to get things done. I think my internal clock thinks it's always night and needs to sleep.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Depends on what site I check it's either going to be 80 and sunny or 60 and rain.


Ok just checked again 

day 63 degrees Mostly cloudy with a couple of showers followed by a steadier rain 

night 41 degrees Overcast with rain tapering to a couple of showers


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

As of today, local weather says it will be 9C with a low of 3C and partially cloudy. Jackets and mitts for sure, but I'd take that.

Our October has been warm...Almost _too_ warm! It did finally cool down the past few days. We've had a mix of rain and sun but, like every where else it seems, the rain is coming to us for the next week as well. I don't do a haunt, but if I did, it would definitely be in the garage out of the elements - We don't have much of a front yard to dress up anyway.

I've just accepted that the weather can't be good every Halloween. Just gotta hope and prepare for the best and whatever is, is. It's like Christmas...It' one day, but it's not _really_ *one* day, is it? It's a whole season! So I don't really bother taking stock in the weather, I just enjoy it for what it is


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

The weather in England during October is very unpredictable. for three or four years previously we had been very lucky, however last year we got a total deluge and ended up closing the haunt after only an hour or so. The ToT's were never going to venture out in that, so there seemed little point in staying open and letting all the beer go cold.

Hoping for better luck with the weather this year of course, and to all our friends stateside who got "Sandied" last year I hope you get to make up for it this year, too!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

now it shows partly sunny, a shower in the morning and a high in the low 50's. I could be happy with that. I really need to stop looking but I can't. So much invested in this year both time and money. I need to drink!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I tell you what..... it better be a nice night because it rained again here tonight and I had to cover stones and drag it animation....#$%&*%$#$%% weather !


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing will beat the weather of the past years. We had a snow storm 2 days before Halloween 2 years ago,then last year was Hurricane Sandy. So this year I'm thinking it will be 90 or a freak blizzard with 5 feet of snow. SMH


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Very tough to watch long range daily. You know it's long range and undependable and yet you can't help but look and let it 'cloud' your judgement. All I really care about is my set up days of 29, 30, and 31. Those three days have yoyo'd from awesome to rain and back again. Now that it's pretty close, it's settling in a bit and I have a feeling we'll dodge rain here. But one thing that has been a constant in the forecast is high winds- especially the 30th, up 40mph. Not sure what the deal is, but that's as bad as any rain for my display. We shall see...


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I just checked my local weather and I feel so defeated. Calling for rain (70%) on the 29th, 30th and 31st. I was hoping to setup a couple of days early as I usually setup and take down the day of. Last year was a disaster because of the rain and high winds, I didn't setup half of my display. If the weather calls for rain and nasty weather again on Halloween I'm not going to setup my full display. This is so discouraging, I don't even feel like putting forth the effort now.

How do people setup all month long, doesn't the rain ruin your props?


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

mraymer said:


> I just checked my local weather and I feel so defeated. Calling for rain (70%) on the 29th, 30th and 31st. I was hoping to setup a couple of days early as I usually setup and take down the day of. Last year was a disaster because of the rain and high winds, I didn't setup half of my display. If the weather calls for rain and nasty weather again on Halloween I'm not going to setup my full display. This is so discouraging, I don't even feel like putting forth the effort now.
> 
> How do people setup all month long, doesn't the rain ruin your props?


That sucks. I only have rain on the day of (also 70% chance). My last two years go ruined by weather between snow and Sandy. I haven't even set up most of the stuff and I'm not sure what I'm going to do now. I'll probably still set up most of it, but it will suck that I can't the good stuff out.
I don't leave much up all month long. I do bits and pieces, adding more and more. I do the weather proof stuff first and then depending on the weather, I put other stuff out.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

So far the day of isn't supposed to be bad, high in 70's, the day before it's supposed to rain again. Being in Oklahoma though I put no stock in the weather forecast.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Its looking bleak here in Iowa, I'm gonna hold my breathe


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

So far we are partly cloudy, chance of rain 60%, high of 62 .. low of 44. crossing my fingers it will change before then and be clear.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Its looking like its going to be ok here through Halloween, and not too hot either [I live on the US Gulf Coast, aka Hurricane Alley.] The main thing I want is for it to be ok the night we go through the corn maze [prob'ly Sat. the 26th] , this is the first one in my area and cant wait! I am like a big kid about this stuff.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

As of today, our weather here for Halloween is looking good: High 56 / Low 39 / 20% chance of precipitation.


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Looks like we could have snow flurries here in Pittsburgh this weekend......Another party with snow on the ground and the decorations is possible. Ttoo early to forecast for Halloween night.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Checked again today and the weather couldn't be better all of next week. Wonderful to see. Of course, it will only be 12 degrees all week! LOL! That's not accurate. I hope the great weather sticks!


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*According to Weather.com its suppose to be 54 for a high & 41 for a low and partly cloudy here in northern NJ. But weather.com is about as accurate as a crooked arrow LOL*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Forecast for South Florida: mid to upper 80s daytime with evenings in the upper to mid 60's ( Halloween week  )
We are expecting rain here tomorrow through Thursday though, I believe (this week)


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Weather.com, my location. High of 54 and partly clowdy


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Our weather is right at around 90 all this week, but looks like it will go down to at least 80ish by Halloween. That would be a treat for us as Halloween is often far too hot for my liking.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Day Partly cloudy and 64
Night Rain and 45

hmm


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it look like we will get some white stuff this Sunday here in Calgary alberta Canada but it's supposed warm back up a bit ....crossing my fingers! Last year was bitter cold


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh joy now it's rain all day

Day 69 rain
night 51 rain

Hasn't rained in a month and Halloween's forecast keeps getting worse the closer we get :/


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Clear with a high of 74 and a low of 42. That's what they're saying today but it may change three or four more times in the coming week.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Highs in the 40s. Another year of coats instead of costumes.

Storm on Monday that could bear watching.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

We had terrible weather this month...wind gusts intermittently to 65 mph. Last week I was constantly taking tall tombstones down in the evening and doing repair work the next day. Only thing in the forcast now is potential rain with possible snow next Wednesday. Much cooler now - dropping to 33 degrees in the morning!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Well this has greatly improved! I am sticking with accuweather


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Gotta Love that Southern California weather!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Weather wiz and Accuweather are getting closer to agreeing on a nice day.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

So far looks like we will be about 10-11DegC (about 50DegF) which for Edmonton is FANTASTIC!! Last year very cold and snow.....


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sunny day with a high of 62 and a low of 37 in Connecticut! By TOTing time it will probably feel about 45 degrees with the wind chill factored in. A little chilly but still better than the past 2 years with a snowstorm and a hurricane "cancelling" the holiday in my town!


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*The weather here in northern NJ is suppose to be 65 and sunny with a chance of rain at night. let it pour after like 9-10pm I just want it nice and sunny from like 2-8 *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like what the weather here in MD is gonna be. It's going to be warmer here by Halloween with a chance of showers but of course that could change with such a long range forecast.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

One of many fine things about SoCal: it's never freezing-cold for H'ween and if it rains we call the media.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

ok so now it's snowing on Sunday and cold on Monday, and it's only going to be about 50 on Hallowe'en here in Calgary alberta Canada


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems like the forecast changed a bit (again) here in sunny S. Florida.
Halloween Day forcast: HIgh mid to upper 80's in the day with a low in the low 70's in the evening.

For tomorrow night (Halloween Party time) low around 68 to 70 in the evening. 

At least it hasn't been as humid like it usually is, LOL.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

LOL Ours has changed a couple times so far. I guess we'll see when the day arrives.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

My forecast has changed as many times as the weather. More concerned with today's forecast. Last year had to bring everything in due to Sandy. Today's weather calls for high wind advisory with gusts up to 55 miles per hour. Can you say deja vu? Don't know whether to stay up and watch my outside stuff or hope it's still there when I wake up.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Now it looks like a 50/50 chance of rain for Halloween. So do I finish or not?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Now it looks like a 50/50 chance of rain for Halloween. So do I finish or not?


Yes, that's where I'm at too right now.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Now it's going to rain and be In the 70s. I wish it would be more stable, I have no idea what to expect at this point.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Rain in Dallas today. It was supposed to clear by Sunday but its coming back tues and wed and possibly holloween!!! Not good for my electronics.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Incredibly, now the forecast has no rain and warm. This has breathed new life into my spirit. Every day next week looks to be excellent for setting up too. It's about time. Payback for a hurricane last year. 

Let the ghoul times roll!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Here I live in the desert of southern California and its going to be 68 to 70 and sunny. I wish it would be like 50 loll. Thats the one thing that has kinda ruined the Halloween feel for me out here is that its very warm through October, Halloween day cools off some and into the night it gets nice but I would LOVE to live some where that Oct is like a high of 50


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

The forecast for my location is DARK, and SPOOKY, LOL


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

The forecast for central Ohio Halloween is rain. It rained last year too and we didn't get many TOTs.

I typically setup my yard the weekend before, which would be today. I'm not sure I'm even going to bother if it's going to be a washout. Fortunately, I've been doing this for a few years and can get things setup in about three to four hours. I'll probably wait until Wednesday for a more accurate forecast, and hit it hard if things look good.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Man, now it' snowing supposed to get about 10to 20 CM by morning, and we have a 70% chance of rain on Hallowe'en...I ask for 1 day , just 1 day out of the year for nice weather...sigh


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

And this time of year is when I start to realize what I like about Central Florida!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Well rain is coming that looks like a definite. The forecast has not changed in a few days now, so I just need to plan accordingly.


----------



## carolann (Sep 24, 2008)

Right now it looks like it should be 81 high, 63 low. Cloudy all day.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Pittsburgh's weather sucks 9 out of 10 Halloweens. This year they are calling for mid 50's and raining. This entire weekend it has been low 50's with Arctic feeling winds making it miserable outside. 

I need to move the family down south.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours now says 59 degrees and cloudy.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

They've been saying Halloween will be sunny (but cold). However I have my doubts, it's been insanely cloudy and rainy this past week.


----------



## huchon (Oct 15, 2010)

The weather report here in central NJ keeps changing. One day they say showers the next just cloudy.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

It's gone from being a warm Halloween to just an average one - if you have one around here. But so far it looks like the snow will be gone and not much precipitation on the day. Could be worse I guess...


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Michigan=RAIN!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> It's gone from being a warm Halloween to just an average one - if you have one around here. But so far it looks like the snow will be gone and not much precipitation on the day. Could be worse I guess...
> 
> View attachment 182064


Boor Bail... This is what he gets for letting his daughter out with the transport ship and hanging with rebels. Wednesday chance of Death Star.

I am still looking at rain here.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Calling for 54 degrees and 60% chance of rain in SW PA


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

z0mbie st0mp said:


> Calling for 54 degrees and 60% chance of rain in SW PA


Awesome living in SW PA isn't it? More rain and less sunny days than SEATTLE!!!!! FACT!!!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Beginning now yearly tradition of looking for jobs in warmer climates, may be the last time. Screw Pittsburgh.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> Beginning now yearly tradition of looking for jobs in warmer climates, may be the last time. Screw Pittsburgh.


I live up on top of Spring Hill, so on the northern side of the Allegheny Valley. The wind coming down the valley this past weekend, and really most days, is ridiculous. My stuff is blowing all over the place.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I live north of Pittsburgh, and now they are saying ALL DAY HEAVY RAIN. I am very sad that Halloween will be screwed up for another year.  I can only hope the rain holds off until overnight and not during TOT time. Can't we just have ONE sunny year?!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The wind has been a pain this week but not as bad as past years. Thanks to global warming, its ten degrees below normal and it might rain on Halloween. I need Xanax for crying out loud to deal with all the stress this week!


----------



## Markula (Sep 21, 2010)

Rain and wind on the 31st in Cleveland. Another year of spending and prep down the tubes.

Expect a new thread in the sales section next fall. I'm done.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I wanted this year's display to be incredible! I feel just like you, Markula! It stinks having to put everything away for another year. We can only hope that the storm system speeds the heck up or breaks apart...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Supposed to rain here on Halloween. My best stuff is not water proof.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

We aren't looking that great here in NC either. Halloween night, high 64, 50% chance rain, winds 10 - 15 mph. Well .. I do believe I could be fogging the whole neighborhood then.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm in Monroeville, PA 

(Like... Monroeville Mall... Where Dawn of the Dead was filmed in 1978)

Still calling for 50 degrees and 50% chance of rain... Not really happy about that rain part.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

CobhamManor said:


> I live north of Pittsburgh, and now they are saying ALL DAY HEAVY RAIN. I am very sad that Halloween will be screwed up for another year.  I can only hope the rain holds off until overnight and not during TOT time. Can't we just have ONE sunny year?!


NO! The horrendously bad and rainy weather, continual gloom, 30 sunny days per year, is what sharpens us into the irritable angry yinzers that we are. No good weather for you!!!!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like the rain is going to hold till Friday and it's supposed to get near 70! Could this be that I will actually have a Halloween this year?!?!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Now it's currently forecast to be overcast, 70 and little to no rain.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

ok..looks like it's not going to be ok here in Calgary Alberta Canada , We had snow yesterday and it was supposed to rain on Hallowe'en but that has changed for the better!


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Supposed to be a chance of rain on Thursday so we will see what I leave out. I use the battery candles in the two cemetaries and I wouldnt leave them out. Then supposed to be huge storm with thunder and lightening and high winds on Friday so I can see Ill be out in the graveyard at midnight dragging in things ~ Pat


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

50 percent chance of rain


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Supposed to be 60 here but 80 percent chance of rain. Doesn't matter much here since they did Trick or Treating here this past Sunday. So really Halloween is kind of like over here. Not much going on Halloween night.


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm confused about these areas that do Trick or Treating on nights other than Halloween. I'm from the Twin Cities and that's unheard of here.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Janice said:


> I'm confused about these areas that do Trick or Treating on nights other than Halloween. I'm from the Twin Cities and that's unheard of here.


They've been doing it here for YEARS even when I was a kid. They end up doing it usually on the closest Saturday or Sunday to Halloween. The only time I ever went trick or treating on Halloween was the years it actually fell on a weekend. The reasoning behind it is I guess it's easier on the parents to take the kids out on the weekend since most parents don't have to work on Saturday or Sunday and have more time to get the kids ready etc. I would prefer it on Halloween but like I said been this way for years.


----------



## jeuxdemoto12 (Oct 28, 2013)

ok deadview........


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

60 degrees and 100 % chance of rain on Halloween....that sux


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> 60 degrees and 100 % chance of rain on Halloween....that sux


I'm in Southwestern Ontario and pretty much in the same boat. Only upside is it sounds like it will be a bit warmer than it has been lately.

Of course this week Sunday - Wednesday are nice and sunny! LOL. Alas, Halloween still arrives, so I will just make the best of it like every other year. And who knows, maybe it will decide to hold off for bit during TOTing hour. I've seen that happen before - The radar showed precipitation right over us and no rain was falling! It was very odd, but awesome!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> 60 degrees and 100 % chance of rain on Halloween....that sux



We have 80% chance. sigh. Doesn't look like I'll get The Harvester out again this year. Last year it was just on again off again drizzle, so we were able to at least set up the canopy and haunt the yard a bit. From the way the forecast looking, I don't think we will even be able to do that.


----------



## marrkede (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the nice contribution.It's good to be part of this larger discussion forum.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Jul 12, 2010)

The forecast is calling for 100% chance of rain and a chance for severe thunderstorms here. We're thinking about setting up on Friday and letting people know they can come by and trick or treat if they want. Don't know how that will turn out but I guess we'll see.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

70° with the rain holding off until later at night, after ToTing & haunting.


----------



## shsukats (Oct 7, 2013)

From reading this thread, I'm pretty sure it's raining all across North America!! We have a 100% chance of rain and flooding Thursday morning/afternoon. Hopefully it'll quit in time to get set up again and actually have TOTs come out. If not, I'm thinking about setting up Friday when it's supposed to be perfect and hopefully they'll come out again.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> 70° with the rain holding off until later at night, after ToTing & haunting.


Yes, that is the update I have for Long Island, NY as well. It does look like we MIGHT be spared this year. But I been doing some reading up on that storm and it is going to affect the middle states all the way up to Ohio and the storm will spread out over to as far as Northern Vermont. Those in this area will have both heavy rains and high winds. Man, I feel for everyone that has a display in this area. With a forecase like that, if I were in those areas, it would mean a complete shutdown of my display. I can handle light rain and moderate winds, but having both together AND heavy at times? No can do.

Last year we got hit with Hurricane Sandy here and it knocked out the power. Halloween wasn't a total washout though as I did have a 'Plan B' in place and we did get some TOT's, but not as nearly as we would with a 'normal' (and I use that word subjectively) Halloween.

So needless to say, I am NOT ready to handle another big storm.

Hopefully the system will dissipate by Halloween and those in the middle part of the US will also be spared. I know all too well that having done Halloween displays since 2009 only ONE year we had decent weather. That year I had the best TOT turnout too.

So I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.

Geo


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Another Halloween ruined in NW Indiana.

Like the Cubs...."Maybe next year.."


----------



## Castart (Aug 29, 2010)

Well until yesterday I was all good for the 31st. In typlical weather forcasting fashion. 50% of rain now with possible thunderstorms. Guess it is better than 100%, fortunately lots of our rain is episodic. I am still hoping for a clear night.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like they are changing the forecast in Pittsburgh to 
Rain in the morning (that's okay, I suppose)
A break from the rain through the afternoon hours (through TOT time..?)
Heavy rain overnight Thursday into Friday.
If this is how it turns out, I might be able to do more with my haunt. However, if it is raining and is really windy, I will sadly have to keep all the electric props inside.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here in Central Florida, I keep wondering if it's ever NOT going to be summer. The weather prediction is now a daytime temperature of nearly 90 degrees and a nighttime temp of 70. Don't get me wrong...I sure don't want the rain or snow or anything like that. But trying to put up the graveyard in 90 degree heat can be a little harsh.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

CobhamManor said:


> Looks like they are changing the forecast in Pittsburgh to
> Rain in the morning (that's okay, I suppose)
> A break from the rain through the afternoon hours (through TOT time..?)
> Heavy rain overnight Thursday into Friday.
> If this is how it turns out, I might be able to do more with my haunt. However, if it is raining and is really windy, I will sadly have to keep all the electric props inside.


Yeah, you guys are getting the leading edge of that front. We will get it too, but they are saying very late night with the worse of it coming by Friday morning. I am just hoping that will stick as more then likely if it starts around 10:00pm (that sounds like late night to me), I would be long done with TOTs and even get a good head start on putting stuff away.



DavyKnoles said:


> Here in Central Florida, I keep wondering if it's ever NOT going to be summer. The weather prediction is now a daytime temperature of nearly 90 degrees and a nighttime temp of 70. Don't get me wrong...I sure don't want the rain or snow or anything like that. But trying to put up the graveyard in 90 degree heat can be a little harsh.


Uggghhh! Whew! I don't know about that one. Yes, you are right it is better than rain or snow, but I just don't associated Halloween with "After I put up my Halloween props and working up a good sweat, I am going to take a dip in the pool". Coming from the north and used to traditional FALL Halloweens, that doesn't sit well with me. Fall up here in NY is one of my favorite times of year. Things cool off, the leaves change color and the way the sun sets with that nice orange glow...it just can't be beat. The downside though is that early winter follows and that means MUCH leaf raking to do...something which you guys down there in FL don't have to do. Still it would be nice if you guys has more of a 70's rather than 90's. Sure sounds like you have a never-ending summer for sure.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Right now it looks like it's going to rain like a SOB on Wednesday (90% chance, possible heavy flooding in areas) and then be cleared out by Thursday morning. They have held pretty fast to that forecast so hopefully we'll luck out here in NE Oklahoma. It will make set up more difficult though. I just finished putting out the entrance pillars, fence and a few other wooden props that are stored out in the weather anyway, so whether they are set up in the front yard or stored in the back yard they are going to get wet anyway. All the headstones and lighting won't be able to be set up until Halloween morning. That sucks for the lighting because now I won't be able to perfect the lighting the way I want. That along with getting the asylum façade set up in the garage door opening, all the latex props put out and setting up the pumpkin patch scene is going to make for a busy few hours leading up to trick or treating.


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

The rain started here in Spfld Mo about 2 am this morning Its been raining off and on ever since The forecast calls for rain until early Friday morning I hate to give up but this year looks like a washout Lets see only 367 days until next Halloween WOO HOO


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ours will be a complete wash out  Rain and 60mph winds...some counties have already moved TOT to Friday night in preparation of the weather. Good news for me is I didn't put one thing out this year....lots of work stress and I just didn't have it in me this year. If it would have been a beautiful night Im sure I would have been super depressed and cried myself to sleep! Im in Indianapolis!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Damned weather people around here can't make up their minds. First it was supposed to rain for three days starting tomorrow, then it was going to be three clear days with a little rain late wednesday night, and at noon today, it was the next three days in the 60's and 70's, with occasional drizzle spotty showers all three days.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Right now it looks like Halloween will be in the high 50s at night with a chance of a light shower in the morning for my area.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

70 and overcast still, rain at 9pm now so iam going to o my full set up. If it rains earlier I will take it all in.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Go for it sookie! 

I didn't even need my sledge hammer to drive in my tombstone rebar this year. Hooray for above freezing temperatures!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Weather be damned! We're going full out with everything! Forecast is indicating rain in morning but some clearing in the afternoon and evening?. Who the hell knows anymore. I might have to leave a couple of animatronic props in but we'll do the walk through unless we have bad winds and/or torrential downpours. We will not be denied two years in a row!!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Man your fired up jdub


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about jdub!! Damn the Torpedos!!
Let's do this!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Weather be damned! We're going full out with everything! Forecast is indicating rain in morning but some clearing in the afternoon and evening?. Who the hell knows anymore. I might have to leave a couple of animatronic props in but we'll do the walk through unless we have bad winds and/or torrential downpours. We will not be denied two years in a row!!


I'm with you JDubbya....The rain stopped and it turned out to be a perfect night for setting up. I got my gate up and starting checking foggers. I've ran out of time to mess with the lightening machine and I scrapped a zombie......Just not enough time! I will work out the final details tomorrow.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

It sounds like I may have to set a new land speed record for haunt set up because it sounds like it won't clear up until after noon on Halloween but be decent for TOTing. At least I hope so....


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Still not looking good in z0mbieVille  temp is about 10 degrees higher, but rain chances are still same.



> Overcast with rain showers at times.
> High 67F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 60%


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

100% chance of rain 
For southeast Michigan


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Talk about just making it...


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Bryan_Tolley said:


> Right now it looks like Halloween will be in the high 50s at night with a chance of a light shower in the morning for my area.


It looks like that for us on LI as well. Hopefully it stays that way, but since the forcast changed for today in that we are NOT getting rain today, I am going to make a go for it and start to put some tarps and plastic bags over some of the not-so-weatherproof decorations and exposed outlets and such. I might have to move a few things around to take advantage of some 'natural' cover as well.



jdubbya said:


> Weather be damned! We're going full out with everything! Forecast is indicating rain in morning but some clearing in the afternoon and evening?. Who the hell knows anymore. I might have to leave a couple of animatronic props in but we'll do the walk through unless we have bad winds and/or torrential downpours. We will not be denied two years in a row!!


I DO like your attitude Jdubbya, but after I saw your set up...which trumps mine 10 fold, I still feel for you and all the work you put into that fantastic display. I sure hope that most of that stuff can handle the bad weather. Perhaps you might be able to put plastic bags over some of the electronics on those props...I sure hate to see any of it getting ruined on you.

For me, I only have one exposed animatronic and it is Jumping Spider. It is made of mostly cloth and other materials...needless to say, I don't think it can get wet. So I might have to move it to somewhere I can put a tarp or plastic over it.

There are quite a few other things I have to worry about, but I do have most of today to make some adjustments. Hopefully if the winds stay low and the rain to light level, then I should be fine.

We will see.

Good luck to everyone else that has a display out for tomorrow and is expecting rain.

Geo


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

sookie said:


> Talk about just making it...
> 
> View attachment 183072


 Yeah, I'm in western NC. They say rain should start after 9:00Pm. TOTers usually stop coming around 9;30 to 10;00 so we may not be washed out. Better NOT I have 12 Lbs. of candy on hand! *Thinks...glad I put a new coat of sealer on the Toe Pincher coffin!*


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm just going to have to wait and see. The temp is supposed to be great at 65, but there is 60% chance of rain in the day with 100% chance at night. Our ToT time is 5 - 7. I won't put out a couple of my animatronics if it's raining and the fog machine won't be much use either with the wind. I'm still hoping for the best.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

for Ontario it will be a wet and windy one this year .


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer (Sep 22, 2005)

Dang we are getting notice that rain here in North Atlanta might start at 8 on Halloween. That is something I will have to monitor closely. Stinks too because I have to hesitate to put out the 'full arsenal' of props. I feel like I am letting people down when i can not deliver on Halloween. So, like I said, gonna watch the situation and get ready at a moment's notice to slam some props into the garage.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn first it was late rain (as of last week), then no rain (few days ago), now 80% chance of rain (today)... I swear if I get screwed out of another Halloween I'm going to quit for good!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

dpolking said:


> 100% chance of rain
> For southeast Michigan


it started at 60% chance of rain for Halloween and then went to 80% hit 100% and dropped back to 80%. Now I see we are at 100% again. Today look\s like a perfect day.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Right now looks like 90% chance of rain for Thursday night in my part of CT. The NWS discussion indicates that the steady rail will be closer to midnight, so hopefully we'll still have some hardy TOT's coming around!


Eric


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Day - 56 Partly Cloudy
Night - 38 Clear
0% Chance of Rain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Since we make all of our income from the Ravens Grin Inn, I have worked from "Day One" to create an all-weather haunt here.
I built a small October-only shelter at the front door for the next group to wait inside . I have a swinging door as they leave the house for the back yard so if the weather is extreme they just walk about 8 feet to re-enter the house again, and there is sort of a cover over them as they walk there, a curved plexiglass shower door above them mounted horizontally (I got two of them from a dumpster, like new!)
If the weather is just a light rain, the backyard maze has roofing over many parts of it, once they arrive at my wrecked car display I have a free standing shelter that can keep maybe a dozen people pretty dry as they look at the car.
Next they walk through the "Tomb" for about 20 feet to a tent with displays on both sides, then out under the tree limbs for just maybe 20 feet to enter the main house again.
If by chance severe weather in the form of a storm or tornado happens I have an under gound concrete tunnel that could service maybe 60 people plus the 1870 wine cellar where half the town hid out from the massive 1898 tornado.
The negative weather news always keeps a certain umber at home no matter what.


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

Hoping that Daghdha, Eochaidh Ollathair, High King of the Tuatha De Danann will look favorably upon us this Samhain and provide us with a break in the expected deluge from 5-9pm.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

90% chance here with strong storms indicated. 
May have to bring things in and not put out the more fragile/electronic ones at all


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Rain all day and night for Halloween in our part of Illinois.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> . Today look\s like a perfect day.



It's been beautiful here the past 3 days! 57 to 65 degrees, mostly sunny and very little to no wind. How can it turn so bad for tomorrow??

How!!??

Why!!??


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Two years ago my decorations were flying out onto the road and around the neighborhood because of the darn wind. Last year I was so sick and feverish I mostly slept through Halloween without doing any outside decorations. Even though I had decorated my witches den on the deck the lights were shut off and everything was shut down. This year isn't any better. It has been pouring rain all day and is suppose to rain "intermmitantly", or possibly snow, tomorrow. 

I am so bummed. I have been working on four new tombstones that will probably never make it outside. I will be so disappointed if I don't decorate two years in a row. The tombstones I made years ago just had names and designs spray painted on them using stencils. Now that I am learining to use my new Dremel I finally got the courage to try soemthing new. I have been "practicing" on some tombstones but I am pretty happy with how they look so far. 

I blatantly stole...ahem...I mean "borrowed" some ideas for tombstones from this forum and Pinterest but I am pretty sure they were done by the same people.  I took ideas I liked from different tombstones and put them together on my stones. They aren't as good as the originals but I am pretty happy with them so far. I have been working on adding bases to give them some weight and I was hoping to have them out tomorrow but that may not happen now. Bummer. Darn rain.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

heavy rain here in east tx ... couldn't do anything today

amk


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Rain pretty heavy all day here in NE Oklahoma. It's actually quite pleasant now and if tomorrow night is this nice it should be great. They said it's 50/50 for morning rain but I can't see anything on the radar.... maybe something will build up. But they said that it should be cleared out by TOTing time, so we'll see. I was able to get the headstones put out (will bring in tonight just to be safe), some of the lighting up and a lot of the corn stalks for the pumpkin patch set up today.

BTW.... I have a new album up in my profile with ten new pics of what I have so far. It's called "Halloween 2013" - pretty catchy title I know.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Today, I finally got done most of what I'd wanted to set up in the front yard. Still have three resin tombstones and several foam jack-o'-lanterns that I want to put out there. Took some nighttime photos of the current set-up (which I'll upload sometime tomorrow), just in case the weather forces my hand.

Had been monitoring various weather reports for the Philadelphia area over the last few days. Now, it looks like we have rain starting around 11:00 AM and continuing into the night. Will have keep an eye on the weather, and get ready to bring stuff inside the garage if rain becomes a problem. (In any event, would have to do so anyway, because the rain will continue overnight into Friday, with wind gusting to 25 mph.) Depending on the rain and wind tomorrow, I may not even be able to run my 400W fog machine. (Given time constraints and other obligations, I had already decided to postpone building a cauldron fog chiller and glowing coals until next year anyway.)


Last night, I got the witch's table inside my front double-window mostly set up. Still have a few finishing touches that I'll work on tomorrow, but at least this part of my display will be good to go, regardless of the weather.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Was gorgeous last week and through the weekend. But since Monday has steadily warmed. Ugh! Supposed to be high in mid 80s tomorrow with ToT time in 70s. Poor kids, hate it when it is warm and muggy! Makes costumes miserable! And forget masks here in FL, they suck!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Severe weather here for tomorrow night...strong storms and winds! Most counties moving TOT to Friday night


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok, so... 1PM... its gray out there... Took a half-day at work... do i risk it?


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Non stop rain through tomorrow AM. Did a setup of approximately 50% of normal. No pneumatics, Animatronics and most of the lighting off line. No fog machines either. 

Can run with light drizzle but it's been a hard rain since yesterday so none of the big stuff. Can't even setup on the front porch as the south wind is blowing rain onto it. 

First time in years that it's been a rain out... Guess I have to accept things...

RandalB


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

It's very cloudy and dark and grey but the yards set up. Did not put everything out and the delicate things I can bring in quick.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Raining hard here, half of our haunt can't be done.... this sucks so much!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, I woke up this morning and what I didnt get in, in the middle of last night was mostly ruined..a little rain, I could have handled..but not a darn flood! I had stuff floating down the road..I am so aggravated..I should have taken it down when I heard a chance of rain..


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

raining lightly off and on here in the Pacific Northwest (as usual). Got most of the light stuff up and the pumpkins positioned...... think Im gonna go light this year to protect some of the more delicate stuff.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Every times i start bringing stuff out it rains... When i get it back in, it stops... So aggravating!

Might have to go with basics this year... Sucks!

Lights and static, waterproof stuff... Which is like 10% of what i have


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

On the bright side, the temperature is nice here in north Texas and no rain but the wind is threatening to ruin the pyrotechnics we had planned. Hoping it dies down in the next few hours. Sorry to everyone who's getting rained out!


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

I decided to check back here since there was so much bad weather reported for Halloween for much of the middle states up to the north. I wanted to see how everyone else faired.

For myself, we got lucky up here on LI, NY. For my Halloween it just drizzled of and on for a couple of times...once during setup and once about midway through giving out candy. The winds started to pick up as well as the evening approached but it was still managable. All in all I was able to pull off my Halloween display without much incident. All in all it was a success! I was thinking the worst and since they predicted the rain later on, I was worried I might have gotten stuck out in the rain while packing up and that would have been awful.



Kelloween said:


> well, I woke up this morning and what I didnt get in, in the middle of last night was mostly ruined..a little rain, I could have handled..but not a darn flood! I had stuff floating down the road..I am so aggravated..I should have taken it down when I heard a chance of rain..


Oh, no! I am so sorry to hear that. That is a haunter''s worst nightmare is to have their stuff ruined by bad weather. I too never totally believe the weather reports. Sometimes they say no to light rain and then you get a deluge. Did you have a large display set up?

I tell you, it is a crapshoot with the weather in my area for Halloween. As I mentioned in other posts here and other threads I have only had ONE decent Halloween evening and that was in 2011.

Even though I did have a good Halloween yesterday, I was on pins and needles the whole day thinking it was going to rain any minute and in the end I did a MAD rush to get everything that could get ruined indoors as quick as possible. My shirt was drenched with sweat with my mad dash.

So I just can't have the anxiety about the weather any more. I will say that for next year I have to completely rethink what I am going to do for Halloween. I need to have either heavy weather proof stuff outside or somehow get my display under covers. I just simply can't do again what I did yesterday.

So for others that had losses due to weather or simply just didn't have a good Halloween, I do feel for you and I am sorry that things didn't turn out better.

I hate to say it, but I there was a point this past week I was even thinking about putting an end to my Halloween displays. Granted, I rethought things over and I just have to come up with something that is not affected by the weather. We will see what I will do for next year.

HOPEFULLY, for once, we have a nice clear night next year. But I keep saying that every year and things don't turn out that way. But I still hope for the best, I guess that is all one can do.

As for those that had a good Halloween, I am happy that the night went well.

Until next year...

Geo


----------

